# Would you do a tranny if no one would ever know?



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

Seriously, if it were a smokin' hot she with a dick, would you?  This question is for you guys and gals alike.  Be honest!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

No fucking way! I'm not even that big into anal with a real woman!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> No fucking way! I'm not even that big into anal with a real woman!




Then why'd you check yes?  No one but you has voted so far.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh I didn't vote yet. Missed the part of it being a poll. Ok fixed...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

That was me who voted just then.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahahaha fag

It's ok though if you wash your cock off with beer.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

Werd!  That's what I always do.  It washes away the AIDS and the guilt.


I heard a few chicks say it'd be kinda like the best of both worlds.  I wanna hear from LW and Kathy on this.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2010)

If a woman did a tranny? I don't see the problem there since they would have a cock just like a guy. The only difference would be that they have tits and are most likely more feminine. 

Woman licking box these days is the thing to do anyway. 

I hope that guys sucking cock never becomes that widely acceptable. Although I'm sure that's Saney's perfect world.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

trannys don't do a thing for me. sorry mino.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 27, 2010)

I would ask mino, but mino's not a real woman.  He/she/it actually has both sets of plumbing.


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2010)

Cock!


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 27, 2010)

eh.  Maybe.  Depends.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

Pre-Op? NFW . . Post-Op . . sure, why the hell not . . as long as the estro:test ratio has been chemically manipulated sufficiently, it's not gay


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2010)

Depends on how hot he/she/it was. I have seen trannies that I would fuck.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Depends on how hot he/she/it was. I have seen trannies that I would fuck.


 
enough Gears and MDMA and I would fuck a rattlesnake with a fested arse if someone held it's head


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

lol . . werd! trannies take more gears than Saney!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I dunno. Ive have to be pinning 3 grams of test suspension/wk...and just dropped 2 mls of some vit c a few hours ago, and i just got done knocking 2 shots of JD back.
> ...and the tran would have to be seriously fucking unbelievable too....plus no 1 could find out. So yeah if all ducks were in a row id take my shot @ a pornish lookin trans.... holes a hole?


 
Fear and Loathing after a night fuelled by meth and fina pellets, Richard Gears woke up the next morning . . . .


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> eh.  Maybe.  Depends.



Hmmm.  Depends on what?  You ever been with a chick?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Apr 30, 2010)

How can cerebral palsy be a small advantage?!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous TS Strokes Her Big Cock - Shemale sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning Shemale From Brazil Strokes and Cums - Shemale sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

IssaBoner


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> How can cerebral palsy be a small advantage?!


 Anal spasms


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


 
that fake...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>




Fukkin' hot!  Imagine going down and double-dippin on those broads!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


 
that's actually erotic! gawd, Im doomed


----------



## jjpeters4 (Apr 30, 2010)

no fucking way bud, if i ever made sexual contact with a "woman" and found out they were a man, I would lay the bricks on that mother fucker and beat them retarded.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)

jjpeters4 said:


> no fucking way bud, if i ever made sexual contact with a "woman" and found out they were a man, I would lay the bricks on that mother fucker and beat them retarded.


 
yep, but you still would have fucked a man!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 3, 2010)

Adult Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (May 3, 2010)

i'm more attracted to the chick with a dick. the guy with a pussy is just creepy.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'm more attracted to the chick with a dick. the guy with a pussy is just creepy.




Ditto.  If I had to do one, it'd be the chick with a dick.  The dude with a snatch is just nasty.


----------



## dayday87 (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> I must have her..him!


 
Oh my god thats the girl i about AP'ed 6 months ago with cerabal palsy. I had no idea she was a fucking tranny.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

hell's fucking no.


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Adult Image Hosting



haha thats some tripped out shit


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2010)

Gross.......I like my men hairy with no breasts. You guys are sick....


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2010)

B is hot, but the dick is too big. I can't fuck a dude who has a dick bigger than mine even if he is a hot tranny.


----------



## koz (Aug 21, 2010)

i dont think i could


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Pre-Op? NFW . . Post-Op . . sure, why the hell not . . as long as the estro:test ratio has been chemically manipulated sufficiently, it's not gay


 

Agreed. 

Anybody who has spent enough time in Thailand has fucked a tranny whether they realise it or not. 

With the full op which includes the shaven adam's apple it's all good. They're tight and look more femanine than the real deal.

Anal is a sure thing too 

I've seen straight guys have their hearts shattered by trannys.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 24, 2010)

Fuck it. I would. No shame in my game. I'm not sucking any cocks and nothings going in my ass though.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 






YouTube Video












You're a liar. 
You'd lick her arse if she wanted you to.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd totally destroy that starfish!

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd totally destroy that starfish!
> 
> GYCH!



Me 2


----------



## bmw (Aug 26, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In for ass licking on the thai tranny!  

agree with this too:



> Agreed.
> 
> Anybody who has spent enough time in Thailand has fucked a tranny whether they realise it or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw (Aug 26, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> Fuck it. I would. No shame in my game. I'm not sucking any cocks and nothings going in my ass though.



That's my boy!  Motherfucker I knew you would!


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

bmw said:


> That's my boy! Motherfucker I knew you would!


 
Hahaha

You know you'd finger my asshole while I slammed a trap from behind!!!1


----------

